# What kind of "soap" do you put in your Carpet Cleaner?



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

We're deep cleaning carpets this weekend, and I'd like to use our Country Save laundry detergent (I've heard of a lot of people using it, or Rockin' Green).

Has anyone done this? Or do you have another recipe? I really want to avoid products that are hard to find (no natural food stores here), and vinegar (can't stand the smell).

We're renting a house that had dogs before, so cleaning often stirs up dog smell. We've had a few cat barf, Pepsi spill, and baby-pee incidents since we moved in.

Thanks!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

we use oxyclean for normal basic cleaning and we use natures miracle for pet stains ( I'd also use it for kids urine spots)


----------



## NikonMama (Jan 8, 2008)

I have no idea. lol I need to clean a couple spots on our carpet with our little green clean machine, but I have no clue what I can use in it. Do you have to buy special soaps, or can you use something like laundry detergent or something? I have Ecover laundry detergent...can I use that? How much?

I'll be watching your thread.


----------



## JennyJ (Mar 3, 2011)

I actually use half a capful of Eco Nuts liquid detergent and dilute it. It takes out the stinky wet dog smell just fine.

Before that I used oxyclean which helped with stains but not with odors too much.


----------



## NikonMama (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JennyJ*
> 
> I actually use half a capful of Eco Nuts liquid detergent and dilute it. It takes out the stinky wet dog smell just fine.
> 
> Before that I used oxyclean which helped with stains but not with odors too much.


Can you do a mixture of the two, maybe?


----------



## JennyJ (Mar 3, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikonMama*
> 
> Can you do a mixture of the two, maybe?


I don't see why not!


----------



## yllek (Jan 22, 2004)

Bac-Out is the best thing I've ever used in my carpet washer. Stains disappear, carpet smells fresh (but not perfumed), and the product is eco-friendly.


----------



## Graceie (Nov 7, 2010)

Bio clean makes a carpet shampoo you can buy on amazon I've also had friends with sick or aging ( and therein no longer house broken dogs ) just fill the cqet clear tank with nature mirical and hav great luck


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Do you know how much soap people add when using Rockin' Green or Country Save? I really need to do my carpets soon and have a Rug Doctor. I am afraid to just dump whatever amount in.


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

Since I didn't have the time to order from Amazon (and when I order Bac-Out, it always leaks and arrives empty) ...

I tried our Country Save detergent. Just a teaspoon, since I figure the carpet cleaning tank is waaaaaaaayyy smaller than the washing machine. The carpet still felt over-soaped and I had to go back over with plain water to rinse.

In the end, just 50/50 vinegar/water was my fav, after doing the spots with Biokleen's version of Oxi-Clean.


----------



## ArtsyMomma (Jul 19, 2005)

I just use my homemade laundry detergent (I use Fels Naptha). I use maybe half a cup per tank of water.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Has anyone tried Simple Green? I'm going to be moving soon and will need to rent a carpet cleaner. Last time we used a tiny amount of country save and then rinsed with vinegar but I don't use country save anymore.


----------



## jacobpalmer2018 (Oct 23, 2017)

You can easily find carpet cleaner shampoo on Amazon but Before Buying Anyone I advice You to Check Review.


----------

